# Montero y Garzón ahora contra los gamers: «Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres»



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"


Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".




okdiario.com





JUGADORES DE VÍDEOJUEGOS
*Montero y Garzón ahora contra los gamers: «Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres»*

*Las preocupaciones de Irene Montero: promueve un seminario sobre el machismo en los algoritmos

El despilfarro de Irene Montero: estudios sobre el color rosa, la belleza de actrices y los «no binarios»

Irene Montero gasta 600.000 € en seminarios sobre el machismo en el Covid, la nutrición o los museos*






Montero y Garzón ahora contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"

*FERNÁN GONZÁLEZ*

14/02/2022 06:51
ACTUALIZADO: 14/02/2022 09:21


Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman ahora contra* los jugadores de videojuegos,* los _gamers_. El departamento del Gobierno liderado por Alberto Garzón ha financiado la guía «*Empantalladas,* una mirada de género al consumo de los videojuegos». Se trata de 58 páginas de reproches a los amantes del sector. «Los grandes juegos multijugador siguen siendo *un territorio hostil para ellas.* Este problema sigue teniendo su origen en el sentimiento de clan masculino que coloniza un juego y cierra fronteras a curiosas», reprochan bajo el epígrafe *«Toxicidad en las comunidades online».*

También critican a los amantes de los videojuegos de conducción como el _GTA_ que califican de* «violentos y sexistas»*. «Se suma un componente sexista, los jugadores se vuelven más *insensibles ante el dolor* y el sufrimiento del otro, especialmente ante la violencia machista», lamentan.

En este punto se aboga por «realizar *un trabajo de educación social* en la igualdad de género, similar al que se realiza ahora con los juguetes no sexistas, y poner por delante y en letra muy grande que todos y todas podemos disfrutar de estas historias y tratarlas como un espacio de encuentro con los demás». Creen que se puede jugar «*fomentando el cooperativismo* al participar en misiones grupales, a su vez explorar la *diversidad*». Sin embargo, surge «la ansiedad social que se caracteriza por un deseo de estar continuamente conectado con lo que otros están haciendo».


«Hay que tener en cuenta las situaciones de *toxicidad y violencia* que se pueden llegar a producir en las comunidades de juego online, que son una reproducción de lo que sucede en la vida real», agregan.

Del mismo modo, citan una encuesta que asegura que «casi* tres cuartas partes* de quienes juegan online (72%) han sido *testigos de un comportamiento tóxico* hacia las demás personas jugadoras, y dos de cada tres (68%) lo han experimentado ellas mismas». «Los géneros de juegos más tóxicos reportados son los juegos de *disparos* (61%) y los juegos de *lucha* (21%). Aproximadamente dos tercios que han presenciado o experimentado un comportamiento tóxico (66%) dicen que han ignorado el comportamiento tóxico o han dejado de jugar por completo (43%) cuando surge un comportamiento tóxico mientras juegan esta modalidad».


Odio

También, aludiendo a ese informe, se habla de *«odio» hacia las mujeres *por parte de los _gamers_*:* «De quienes han sido testigos de un comportamiento tóxico hacia las demás, la mitad dice haber sido testigo de odio (es decir, *abuso verbal* o de otro tipo, incluida la *intimidación*, el *ridículo*, asalto de odio o _mobbing_ o comentarios insultantes basados en la identidad percibida) y/o abuso del juego (es decir, molestar el disfrute del juego de otro jugador haciendo cosas como robar, sabotear, etc.) (53%) mientras juegan en plataformas multijugador».


Extracto del informe. (Clic para ampliar)


El informe financiado por Consumo y que ha difundido el *Instituto de las Mujeres*, que depende de Irene Montero, carga contra unos _gamers_ en particular. «_League of Legends_ tiene* una de las comunidades más tóxicas* que existen: es muy probable que te encuentres con gente que te diga de todo por el chat, pero por raro que parezca, no sólo por ser mujer, el insulto que más veces ha visto en esos chats es ‘gay’. Hay muchos jóvenes en este tipo de juegos, y su sensación es que usan esos chats para decir *todas las barbaridades que se les ocurre,* sin filtro alguno ya que cuentan con el anonimato de internet», se indica.

Por último, piden regulación para que «los *algoritmos* no condenen a las mujeres a la invisibilidad» y plantean si «es necesario tener un evento de videojuegos *exclusivo de mujeres* para que puedan jugar libremente».


----------



## Llorón (14 Feb 2022)

Se ve que los gamers soyboy no han pedido perdón suficiente veces por ser blancos, heterosexuales y hombres.


----------



## Rompehuevos (14 Feb 2022)

toxicos y toxicas, el lenguaje inclusivo a veces se les atraganta


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

Esta bruja sin talento utiliza el dinero de los remeros para propagar su odio tóxico de género contra el hombre joven.


----------



## computer_malfuction (14 Feb 2022)

Y luego se quejan de la subida de VOX:


----------



## Shudra (14 Feb 2022)

La izquierda se parece cada vez más a la Iglesia Católica.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Feb 2022)

Menudo par de subnormales...


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Feb 2022)

Parecen curas, coño.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Feb 2022)

Dudo que en el chat de lol te llamen gay

Te llamarán: puto maricón de mierda 

Si no, los que se están volviendo gay son los que insultan en el chat del lol


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Feb 2022)

Esta gente está desapareciendo porque al principio utilizaron una estrategia extremadamente polarizada pero exitosa. Los 2 grupos más grandes de votantes son hombres y mujeres, 50/50 haces un partido totalmente pro-mujer y optas al 50%. Por suerte hay mujeres con cabeza que no caen en esa trampa.

La otra bandera que han cogido es el LGTBIEGJFKJNF que cada vez hay más tarados mentales e invertidos así que bueno, es un nicho de votos pero los socialistas les roban a muchos salvo los que les gusta tener dos pollas y 2 vaginas para sus perversiones, que esos suelen ser de Podemos.

Dicho esto en lugar de hacer amigos no paran de abrir la boca y ganarse enemigos, los ganaderos, los gamers .... el caso es decir gilipolleces y cabrear a sectores enteros.


----------



## Karlb (14 Feb 2022)

Hoy me follare a tres putas en el GTA 5 y tras follarlas les robare el dinero no si antes reventarles la cabeza con un bate. 
¿Se refieren a eso?


----------



## Descuernacabras (14 Feb 2022)

Dan vergüenza ajena estas dos caraduras y vividoras(lenguaja inclusiva) que tenemos por menestras del cuento.

Lo suyo sería descojonarse de cada gilipollez que sueltan, si no fuera porque estamos dilapidando dinero público en chiringuitos ideológicos progres tan tóxicos para la sociedad.

Es surrealista que permitamos esto.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (14 Feb 2022)

De los creadores de "por culpa de Franco" y de "el machismo mata más que el covid" llega " el principal problema que dinamita la armonía entre sexos son los gaymers"


Esta puta gente ¿qué coño tiene en la cabeza? ¿ninguno de sus asesores puede advertirles de que están haciendo el ridículo?


----------



## Coln (14 Feb 2022)

Que bueno, menudo par de imbeciles !!! Me encanta ver como se pegan un tiro en el pie... contra los gamers y youtubers no van a poder !!!


----------



## hijodepantera (14 Feb 2022)

Molaria un juego en el que el final boss se escondiese en la mansión de galapgar y que antes de enfrentarte a la zorra cósmica parturienta (ireno) tuvieras que derrotar a sus dos hijos deformes en forma de fetos demoniacos voladores y al final dentro de ireno cuando la derrotas a base de nukes estuviese la rata chepuda como goblin que la comandaba y con marcial soltura la pisáramos hasta estrujarla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Feb 2022)

Para esto valen, y cobrando más de 100.000€ cada uno. No les pidas más porque no saben hacer la o con un canuto.


----------



## Bender32 (14 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



No dice nada que no sea verdad.Los juegos on line estan llenos de gente toxica,un poco como los floros de hinternec y muchas redes sociales.Y lo del LOL lo borda.Tienen la comunidad mas toxica.

El ridiculo del diario follanazi es apelar a los gamers como victimas de la malvada montero.Cuando lo que hace es pastorear su rebaño(mujeres,maricas etc..)y denunciar una realidad toxica mas.Es decir,si,dicen que los juegos estan llenos de gente toxica,pero luego focaliza en las minorias "mah vulnerables".No hace falta mas para los follanazis...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Feb 2022)

tras el éxito de CyL nuestrso intrépidos luchadores por la mamandurria acometen nuevas y titánicos trabajos.


----------



## Gorkako (14 Feb 2022)

Joder empiezo a pensar que quieren desaparecer del todo 

Y qué van hacer con los juegos? prohibirán que machupichu se ponga a campear a las mujeres? expulsaran a los moderadores de los chat para meter a una protocharo patria sin tener ni puta idea de lo que hace?


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Feb 2022)

Los neo-puritanos y su censura, esto es como volver al siglo XIX.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (14 Feb 2022)

¿Desde cuándo "gay" es un insulto?


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

Bender32 dijo:


> No dice nada que no sea verdad.Los juegos on line estan llenos de gente toxica,un poco como los floros de hinternec y muchas redes sociales.Y lo del LOL lo borda.Tienen la comunidad mas toxica.
> 
> El ridiculo del diario follanazi es apelar a los gamers como victimas de la malvada montero.Cuando lo que hace es pastorear su rebaño(mujeres,maricas etc..)y denunciar una realidad toxica mas.Es decir,si,dicen que los juegos estan llenos de gente toxica,pero luego focaliza en las minorias "mah vulnerables".No hace falta mas para los follanazis...



¿De dónde me habéis sacado a este gilipollas? ¿?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (14 Feb 2022)

No tienen nada que hacer, asi que para aparentar que hacen, hacen el indio.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Dudo que en el chat de lol te llamen gay
> 
> Te llamarán: puto maricón de mierda
> 
> Si no, los que se están volviendo gay son los que insultan en el chat del lol



En el LOL sería dificil encontrar un insulto que no me hayan dicho jajaja
puto juego tóxico de mierda


----------



## birdland (14 Feb 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando tienes ministros con menos luces que una patera …. Después se asombran de que la izquierda desaparezca


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

Con todo a por el voto juvenil, sí señor, así es como se gana uno las simpatías de la chavalada: insultando de gratis a los pavos con los que se identifican.


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Feb 2022)

Que yo sepa a ninguna mujer se le prohíbe jugar...es justificar un gasto de dinero chorra, y sólo quedan peor todavía...al menos el chaquetero del Toni, prefiere no gastarlo y llevárselo solo él


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rojelio Medio (14 Feb 2022)

> «Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres»



Claro. Donde los videojuegos son de hombres matando hombres, y los progres se empeñan en meter mujeres. Ahora van a venir los progres a decir que en los videojuegos se matan mujeres insensiblemente.
Y por no hablar de los videojuegos donde se trata de salvar a una mujer. Eso es machista. Y lo contrario, también es machista. Si no aparecen mujeres en los videojuegos, es machista. Si aparecen, también es machista.


----------



## Bender32 (14 Feb 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> ¿De dónde me habéis sacado a este gilipollas? ¿?



Maricona llorando ante las verdades del barquero...

Todas sois igual de quejicas.


----------



## Bender32 (14 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Que yo sepa a ninguna mujer se le prohíbe jugar...es justificar un gasto de dinero chorra, y sólo quedan peor todavía...al menos el chaquetero del Toni, prefiere no gastarlo y llevárselo solo él



No se quejan de eso,sino de que las hacen bullyng.Como si no se lo hicieran a cualquiera.

Por ejemplo,si la escoria facha de este floro se pasara por esos juegos,les llamarian de todo en cuanto advirtieran que son viejunos y rancios.Todo lo que un troll pueda usar ,lo usara.Son como los amargados del floro,en version niño-rata.

Si.Garzon lleva razon.Los toxicos abundan en esos sitios y el LOL es lo peor.De hecho lo unico bueno del LOL no es ni el juego.Es la serie League of legends arcane.Pero entre que es de Netfix,y hay mujeres y negros con su cuota de protagonismo,los cuñados del floro hasta en eso teneis mal fario


----------



## jotace (14 Feb 2022)

Esta gente siempre ponen la venda en las heridas reales de la vida de la gente ¡qué buenos analistas, qué grandes estadistas, qué conexión con el pulso de la calle!!

El remero vareado por los impuestos, por el precio de la energía, por la inflación galopante, por el pavoroso escenario laboral, por la carestía de la vivienda...ya no tendrá que levantarse preocupado por el machismo en los videojuegos ¡grandes logros del gobierno de la gente, de progreso!!


----------



## Guaguei (14 Feb 2022)

que enferma esta esta gente es increible que esten ahi

ahora van a ir juzgando y prejuzgado a todos los grupos uno por uno? emitiendo su opinion sobre ellos? para eso les han votado? acabaran la concubina Irena y Supertonto con la industria del videojuego en el mundo?


----------



## Sandy Ravage (14 Feb 2022)

Normal. Es que te toca una tía en tu equipo y ya has perdido la partida.


----------



## el segador (14 Feb 2022)

De alguna manera tiene que justificar los 458 millones que tiene que dilapidar.


----------



## TALEBIANO (14 Feb 2022)

No podían ser menos los americanos, claro. Si es que no son ni originales.


----------



## kokod (14 Feb 2022)

Ya se sabe que no hay un duro en la caja, ahora mismo ser YouTuber o creador de contenido es un din din ganador para el Estado, con la excusa de ser solidarios, pagar sanidad y pensiones les intentarán exprimir *el dinero que ganan por su propio esfuerzo a los creadores de contenido*, para luego ese dinero destinarlo a pagar funcivagos y chiringuitos de igualdad, hay que ser muy gilipollas si ganas más de 100.000 leuros seguir tributando en este país, me veo una desbandada de capital impresionante entre el 2022 y 2023, maricon el último que se quede.


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Feb 2022)

anda y que les den a estos dos mamarrachos

lo que tiene que haber es una comisión de investigación para exigir responsabilidades a estos dos basuras y que devuelvan el dinero malversado en tonterías


----------



## hyugaa (14 Feb 2022)

No descarto que en realidad trabaje en submarino para Vox

Está haciendo una campaña increible para Vox.


Que siga hablando por favor dejarla hablar y gastar la pasta


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

Bender32 dijo:


> Maricona llorando ante las verdades del barquero...
> 
> Todas sois igual de quejicas.



Mangina calladita con la lengua metida en el culete. Gracias.


----------



## todoayen (14 Feb 2022)

Después del truñazo que se comieron ayer toca cambiar de tema.


----------



## Guaguei (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## todoayen (14 Feb 2022)

Que llamen a supergazpi, héroe de second Life!!!!


----------



## siroco (14 Feb 2022)

Pablo Fernández (Podemos): "No son unos buenos resultados y tenemos que hacer una profunda reflexión"


El candidato de Unidas Podemos a presidir la Junta de Castilla y León acusa a Mañueco y a Casado de "abrir las puertas a la ultraderecha" en esta comunidad. Fernández destaca que, pese a haber obtenido solo un escaño, "el espacio político se mantiene y vamos a seguir ensanchándolo de cara a las...




www.publico.es





No hace falta una profunda reflexión Pablo, es suficiente con dejar de acosar y señalar a la gente normal (especialmente blanco, hombre, heterosexual, y español) lo que tiene y no tiene que hacer, decir, y pensar como si fuera una puta secta. Y muchos menos insultando.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (14 Feb 2022)

Posiblemente cuenten en Candy Crush.


----------



## El Fenomeno (14 Feb 2022)

Saben que van al paro en las proximas generales y se han puesto en modo: "Pa lo que queda en el convento me cago dentro".


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Feb 2022)

500 millones al año gastado en chorradas. Mientras los marroquis por ese dinero renuevan su flota aerea para atacarnos.


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Menudo par de subnormales...



Ya quisiera yo ser un subnormal de esos, y meterme en el bolsillo lo que se meten ellos, y tener la vida resuelta sin un día cotizado.

Que no son subnormales, tienen mala leche, que es distinto. Son narcisistas, mitómanos, ladrones, etc. Trata con narcisistas, verás qué pronto los ves reflejados en ellos y los distingues de personas normales.

Los psiquiatras los tienen reconocidos, pero... como dijo una, nombres no voy a dar.

La gente ha votado narcisistas, pues es lo que hay.


----------



## DarkGabo (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## PedrelGuape (14 Feb 2022)

pERO CUANTO DINERO "SE COMEN" ESTOS PAYASOS CON EXCUSAS RIDÍCULAS?


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Lo que se quiere es que el hombre no tenga lugares en los que disfrutar de sus hobbies y refugiarse, ni videojuegos ni deportes.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2022)

Ahora los videojuegos son maaaalos.... joder con las viejas gruñonas de izquierda.


Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Claro. Donde los videojuegos son de hombres matando hombres, y los progres se empeñan en meter mujeres. Ahora van a venir los progres a decir que en los videojuegos se matan mujeres insensiblemente.
> Y por no hablar de los videojuegos donde se trata de salvar a una mujer. Eso es machista. Y lo contrario, también es machista. Si no aparecen mujeres en los videojuegos, es machista. Si aparecen, también es machista.



Si es un videojuego tu matas lo que se te ponga por delante, sea hombre, mujer u orco, que para eso son, para desfogarse pegando tiros de forma totalmente inofensiva y no acumular presión y explotar haciendo un Puerto Urraco con la escopeta del abuelo.

Japon es el pais con menos tasa de delitos del planeta y menores indices de violencia sexual. Cualquiera que haya leido mangas y anime japos sabe que en comparación con lo que se meten los amarillos en el cerebro una peli de Tarantino es una edicion light de Barrio Sesamo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Feb 2022)

Ireno y Garzona pataleando porque los gamers no son feministas y mariconax.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (14 Feb 2022)

Bender32 dijo:


> No se quejan de eso,sino de que las hacen bullyng.Como si no se lo hicieran a cualquiera.
> 
> Por ejemplo,si la escoria facha de este floro se pasara por esos juegos,les llamarian de todo en cuanto advirtieran que son viejunos y rancios.Todo lo que un troll pueda usar ,lo usara.Son como los amargados del floro,en version niño-rata.
> 
> Si.Garzon lleva razon.Los toxicos abundan en esos sitios y el LOL es lo peor.De hecho lo unico bueno del LOL no es ni el juego.Es la serie League of legends arcane.Pero entre que es de Netfix,y hay mujeres y negros con su cuota de protagonismo,los cuñados del floro hasta en eso teneis mal fario



Sabes que en el 99% de juegos online puedes silenciar el chat?


----------



## R_Madrid (14 Feb 2022)

como gamer hardcore puedo confirmar que las comunidades son efectivamente muy toxicas y son insensibles a todo… A TODO

sobretodo en eSports

lo que tiene su parte buena, que es que tu puedes ser tambien un cabronazo y desahogarte sin apenas consecuencias, ya que el daño que haces es virtual, aunque se pueda sentir real ((al orgullo y ego de otros))


----------



## Erukto (14 Feb 2022)

Se ve que Potemos no se ha pegado suficientes ostiazos electorales aún... y con esas sandeces no van a dejar de caer en picado


----------



## Madafaca (14 Feb 2022)

La izquierda progre es un conjunto de neomonjas y protocuras mas cercanos a la Iglesia Católica del medievo que a la sociedad libre del siglo XXI, en el que han cambiado la muerte en la hoguera por el linchamiento en redes sociales. 
Son un auténtico cáncer.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Feb 2022)

Putos progres bebesojas tocando las pelotas a los que sólo quieren jugar online sin chorradas políticamente correctas


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Feb 2022)

Hace ya décadas me compré mi primer PC. Fue antes de echarme novia.

Por entonces existía un juego que se llamaba Ultima Online, creo que el primer MMORPG que se creó. Jugábamos con un modem de 56k. Ya muchos foreros ni siquiera sabrán que es eso.

Me tiré casi un mes jugando a diario, acumulando dinero a trancas y barrancas, pillando equipo y comiéndome las uñas cada vez que el servidor me tiraba, que era algo frecuente por culpa de la puta mierda de conexión. Tras ese mes aproximadamente, un día, sin apenas enterarme, cosas del LAG, un hijoputa vino me asesinó y me robó casi todo lo que me había costado un mes de mi vida conseguir. Que no me hablen estos payasos de comportamientos tóxicos...

Luego ya me eché novia y jugaba a otro tipo de cosas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Feb 2022)

insensible dice, anda pon la en el bordillo rojillo pero cuidado no me manches el asfalto que esta nuevecito


----------



## Virolai (14 Feb 2022)

neocuras y neomonjas


----------



## DarkGabo (14 Feb 2022)

Interesante autor anti SJW, se molesta en explicar los hechos que estan detras de cada tira.
Gamergate life 13 (castellano) - kukuruyo


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Feb 2022)

Bender32 dijo:


> No se quejan de eso,sino de que las hacen bullyng.Como si no se lo hicieran a cualquiera.
> 
> Por ejemplo,si la escoria facha de este floro se pasara por esos juegos,les llamarian de todo en cuanto advirtieran que son viejunos y rancios.Todo lo que un troll pueda usar ,lo usara.Son como los amargados del floro,en version niño-rata.
> 
> Si.Garzon lleva razon.Los toxicos abundan en esos sitios y el LOL es lo peor.De hecho lo unico bueno del LOL no es ni el juego.Es la serie League of legends arcane.Pero entre que es de Netfix,y hay mujeres y negros con su cuota de protagonismo,los cuñados del floro hasta en eso teneis mal fario



Pues tan fácil es ignorar el chat, silenciarlo o cerrarlo...no se quien es más gilipollas, si el que las dice o el que le presta atención...


----------



## El_Dioni (14 Feb 2022)

Las mugeres solo han querido ser las "frikis" ahora que está de moda y no eres un puto marginado como en los 90's o incluso menos, ahora saben que se mueve pasta que es algo cool socialmente aceptado, por eso entraron, putas interesadas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (14 Feb 2022)

No entiendo porque pierden votos , si se preocupan por los problemas reales de la gente .


----------



## frankie83 (14 Feb 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> toxicos y toxicas, el lenguaje inclusivo a veces se les atraganta



Esto de tóxico que es, otra invención de los que nos atosigan !?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (14 Feb 2022)

Tan de feminista que va, por qué no prohíbe onlyfans que es prácticamente una plataforma de prostitución encubierta?


----------



## ingeniata (14 Feb 2022)

las neomonjas atacan de nuevo, malditos nintendos


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (14 Feb 2022)

no les vale con tener pruebas físicas más fáciles que los hombres para entrar a ser policía o bombero, ahora también te tienes que dejar ganar en los videojuegos o eres un facha


----------



## lagintoinc (14 Feb 2022)

Yo no pienso votar en lo que me queda de estar por aquí ,pero desde luego los que lo hagan que se lo piensen bien ,no he visto mayores tontunas a tan alto precio.


----------



## Hamtel (14 Feb 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Sabes que en el 99% de juegos online puedes silenciar el chat?



Este que va a saber.


----------



## Fermoselle (14 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...




Eso a meterse con los jovenes ............... no les veo mucho futuro ..... a esta pareja de imbeciles..


----------



## birdland (14 Feb 2022)

Los chavales no saben quién es guallomin y compañía …. Siguen a los yutuvers esos de los juegos y esas cosas que a los que tenemos canas nos quedan lejos …. Pero el otro día un par de críos de 15 años me decían que había que irse a Andorra , que en españa nos follan a impuestos .

Y a los apesebrados de la prensa , la izquierda los compra con un puñado de arroz … pero a estos chavales que ganan millones no los pueden meter en el corral .. … ahí atrás querían montar “ un sindicato “ de YouTube o algo así … que se les está escapando de las manos , y lo saben


----------



## DarkNight (14 Feb 2022)

Irene, ojalá un dia te violen 40 negros en África. Muerete ya, puta enferma. Nos das asco


----------



## Numenoreano (14 Feb 2022)

Menuda gilipollez. Esto es coña, no?


----------



## zirick (14 Feb 2022)

Me nutre que hagan amigos así y luego se quejen que cada vez les vota menos gente


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Feb 2022)

ojo que si les quitan los video juegos a los ninis entonces si que se lía parda y masivamente


----------



## CocoVin (14 Feb 2022)

Se los follan a impuestos, y ahora los quieren llamar machistas...

Estos subnormales no saben donde se meten, es que ni se molestan a ver videos de YouTube del gordi sano Ibai donde se ve la relación sana que tienen hombres y mujeres youtuberos cuando se juntan.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (15 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



Lo que debe preocupar es la temática de esos videojuegos, los cuales la mayoría son violentos y en los que no aprenden nada disparando, puede ser que la mayoría se desestresen jugando a eso pero por otro lado también estos juegos en ciertos individuos acaban con la mente programada para que se vuelvan insensibles, psicópatas y violentos y algunos de ellos acaben en la vida real haciendo lo mismo que en los videojuegos como ha sucedido hace unos días en Elche, donde lo más seguro es que jugase a este tipo de videojuegos: El triple parricida de Elche se duchó y se preparó la cena tras acabar con la vida de su familia.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando el diablo se aburre mata moscas con el rabo


----------



## Abrojo (15 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Molaria un juego en el que el final boss se escondiese en la mansión de galapgar y que antes de enfrentarte a la zorra cósmica parturienta (ireno) tuvieras que derrotar a sus dos hijos deformes en forma de fetos demoniacos voladores y al final dentro de ireno cuando la derrotas a base de nukes estuviese la rata chepuda como goblin que la comandaba y con marcial soltura la pisáramos hasta estrujarla.



SE parece un poco al Binding of Isaac


----------



## ashe (15 Feb 2022)

Tiene un nombre: IDIOCRACIA

Y los que dicen que si los de andorra se les escapó, youtubers y demás deciros que solo van de rebeldes por tener bastante dinero, si no fuera por eso el ibai de turno sería el tipico podemonger del 15-M junto el resto, si hasta uno de los mas seguido dijo que votó a la arpia de Carmena, pero cuando esta empezó a aplicar cierta politica... se fue a Andorra...

Andorra al igual que Gibraltar solo vive de lo que chupan a terceros, como el gobierno vamos


----------



## Ibar (15 Feb 2022)

Los videojuegos deben ser la principal preocupación de las mujeres trabajadoras precarias o de las que sufren abusos...

Charos jugando al LOL para realizar informes que no le importan a nadie, en fin...


----------



## F.Alonso21 (15 Feb 2022)

JOJOJOJO Ni en la INquisición jodian tanto la vida de la gente, no me jodas.
Bueno alomejor en otros paises erupeos con sus cazas de brujas, pero aqui por lo menos ni en el medievo.

Van a "ganarse" muchas mas amistades y votos por esa via, joder, al final van a lograr unir a muchos colectivos diferentes jajajaja, eso es lo que estan consiguiendo estos campeones.

Venga, seguid que lo estais HACIENDO DE PUTA MADRE!



Shudra dijo:


> La izquierda se parece cada vez más a la Iglesia Católica.



La Iglesia Católica parece liberal al lado de estos...
Estos te prohiben todo, te tienen eunuco, pobre, encerrado, amoñecado y sin zumbar.



Dj Puesto dijo:


> Esta gente está desapareciendo porque al principio utilizaron una estrategia extremadamente polarizada pero exitosa. Los 2 grupos más grandes de votantes son hombres y mujeres, 50/50 haces un partido totalmente pro-mujer y optas al 50%. Por suerte hay mujeres con cabeza que no caen en esa trampa.
> 
> La otra bandera que han cogido es el LGTBIEGJFKJNF que cada vez hay más tarados mentales e invertidos así que bueno, es un nicho de votos pero los socialistas les roban a muchos salvo los que les gusta tener dos pollas y 2 vaginas para sus perversiones, que esos suelen ser de Podemos.
> 
> Dicho esto en lugar de hacer amigos no paran de abrir la boca y ganarse enemigos, los ganaderos, los gamers .... el caso es decir gilipolleces y cabrear a sectores enteros.



JOJOJO que sigan, que sigan, cuanto peor mejor ya sabes.



JuanKagamp dijo:


> Lo que se quiere es que el hombre no tenga lugares en los que disfrutar de sus hobbies y refugiarse, ni videojuegos ni deportes.



Alomejor les da por inventarse otro deporte nuevo, el disidente practicando el GTA con los que le putean...

Tu quitale todo a un ser humano o animal y ya veremos por donde sale el sol.

A un joven que ya no le dejan zumbar, ni tener vida normal, ni comer lo que le salga de los huevos, ni hablar de lo que crea conveniente, ni tener coche , ni nada y vas y le quitas lo poco que le quedaba?

JOJOJO vaya huevos tienen cuadrados.



Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora los videojuegos son maaaalos.... joder con las viejas gruñonas de izquierda.
> 
> Si es un videojuego tu matas lo que se te ponga por delante, sea hombre, mujer u orco, que para eso son, para desfogarse pegando tiros de forma totalmente inofensiva y no acumular presión y explotar haciendo un Puerto Urraco con la escopeta del abuelo.
> 
> Japon es el pais con menos tasa de delitos del planeta y menores indices de violencia sexual. Cualquiera que haya leido mangas y anime japos sabe que en comparación con lo que se meten los amarillos en el cerebro una peli de Tarantino es una edicion light de Barrio Sesamo.



Y en Europa hay delincuencia importada ADREDE por los progres GLOBALISTAS Y SUS ONGs ESCLAVISTAS, sino posiblemente no pasaria casi nada.



Madafaca dijo:


> La izquierda progre es un conjunto de neomonjas y protocuras mas cercanos a la Iglesia Católica del medievo que a la sociedad libre del siglo XXI, en el que han cambiado la muerte en la hoguera por el linchamiento en redes sociales.
> Son un auténtico cáncer.



Por ahi van los tiros, o peor, al menos los otros repartian las x mujeres para x hombres y no fomentaban la destruccion de la familia, ademas te regalaban tierras a veces y solo se pagaba un 10% de impuestos a cambio de proteccion real contra invasores.

Igualito que ahora eh?



birdland dijo:


> Los chavales no saben quién es guallomin y compañía …. Siguen a los yutuvers esos de los juegos y esas cosas que a los que tenemos canas nos quedan lejos …. Pero el otro día un par de críos de 15 años me decían que había que irse a Andorra , que en españa nos follan a impuestos .
> 
> Y a los apesebrados de la prensa , la izquierda los compra con un puñado de arroz … pero a estos chavales que ganan millones no los pueden meter en el corral .. … ahí atrás querían montar “ un sindicato “ de YouTube o algo así … que se les está escapando de las manos , y lo saben



Si ya estaban espantados, con estas declaraciones ni te cuento jajajjajjaa.

Como bien dices a los neocuras-monjas ni las van a escuchar, vana seguir a su rollo y ojo como les quites su aficion, jojojojojo


----------



## hijodepantera (15 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> SE parece un poco al Binding of Isaac



Si, pero yo pensaba más en R-type o Gynoug.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (15 Feb 2022)

con la cantidad de podemongers que hay en juegos online es poético ver cómo van pateando la boca a su nicho de votantes y potenciales votantes del futuro

están regalando votos a VOX a mansalva que sí sabe engatusar a los jóvenes en discotecas y en salas de fiesta, que es donde están los de VOX Jovenes, donde está la gente normal, no en los reductos de frikis y anormales sin vida


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Feb 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Hoy me follare a tres putas en el GTA 5 y tras follarlas les robare el dinero no si antes reventarles la cabeza con un bate.
> ¿Se refieren a eso?



Hazlo a la inversa, bate, robo, follada... Eso les confundira aún más a los progres


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

Ahora que quiere esta, hacer de Anita Saarkesian?

Joder con los progres, tanto rajar de EEUU, y después no son mas que sus putitas lameculos, toda la mierda que hacen allí la terminan queriendo importar, menudos gilipollas.

Por mi que sigan, que cuando el enemigo se equivoca no hay que distraerle.


----------



## pepeleches (15 Feb 2022)

Si las mujeres no compran juegos y juegan es por culpa de los malvados hombres machistas. 

El absurdo llega a límites insospechados. Podremos llegar a creernos (que tampoco!) que hay machismo en la contratación; algo que es completamente absurdo, nadie elige a un candidato que le va a hacer ganar menos que otro por su sexo. Pero aún tiene un pase, una coartada que permite defender la teoría, al menos a los que no dan para más, y es que el que alguien trabaje depende de otro. 

Pero es que en el mundo de los videojuegos la única decisión es personal. Me compro o no un juego, juego o no juego. 

Que se vayan a la mierda ya y dejen de gastar nuestro dinero en imbecilidades


----------



## Decipher (15 Feb 2022)

Y tiene razón. Soy indiferente a tus mierdas marxistas.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

Ahora comprendo porque Irene Montero ha tardado tanto en hacer de Anita Saarkesian, necesitaba un caso mediático al que subirse y hacer la asociación, lo de Rociito con la Violencia Vicaria no le salió del todo bien, y el siguiente paso tenía que ser algo mucho mas creíble. 





__





El parricida ese .fue por los videojuegos..


En dan pena 3..la culpa de los videojuegos...por supuesto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

Estos descubren el GTA en 2022; lo van a flipar cuando descubran el Carmageddon, subnormales no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> No podían ser menos los americanos, claro. Si es que no son ni originales.



Pues ya sabeis, nos toca hacer un Gamergate.



Estar al tanto de la realidad presente de EEUU, es como ver el futuro de España; en el fondo lo que hizo en su día UTBH fué hacer de Kyle Reese o de Trunks, y viajar al pasado, España, para advertirnos de la amenaza que venía con la Ideología de Género que el había vivido en el futuro, EEUU y Canadá.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

Para eso está la Funcinanny.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

En el fondo lo que están diciendo es, matar NPC hombre, no pasa nada, son prescindibles, matar NPC mujer maaaal, no se puede tolerar, mashismo!!

O sea, la dignidad, la integridad física y la vida de una mujer, vale mas que la de un hombre; y a eso le llaman "igualdad".

Mi teoría, es que el videojuego ideal para Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón, sería un videojuego en el que lleves a una mujer, y puedas asesinar a hombres que no te pueden matar.... vamos, el equivalente jueguil a pelis Feminazis como Capitana Marvel, la última de los Angeles de Charlies, las Pajarracas de Pray, y mierdas feminazis que fracasan en taquilla por el estilo.


----------



## Kapitoh (15 Feb 2022)

Ponen casi un 50% de jugadoras. Supongo que habrán hecho trampas al solitario metiendo como gamer a toda persona que toque el candy crash o alguna mierda así.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Feb 2022)

*“El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, sólo puede estropear y destruir lo que ha sido creado o inventado por las fuerzas del bien” *- J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Bender32 (16 Feb 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Sabes que en el 99% de juegos online puedes silenciar el chat?





El Exterminador dijo:


> Pues tan fácil es ignorar el chat, silenciarlo o cerrarlo...no se quien es más gilipollas, si el que las dice o el que le presta atención...



No todos los juegos on line son PVP individuales.Por ejemplo,los MMO y los MOBA exigen a veces comunicarse.Hay mucho modo de juego coop.Si,se puede silenciar el chat hablado y escrito.Se puede entrar en un grupo o clan mas cerrado.Usar discord..etc...pero eso no quita el problema toxico.Te obliga a jugar "sordo"o a buscar un grupito cerrado.

Garzon pastorea a su rebaño con una realidad incontestable.Pero ni prohibe los videjuegos ni la carne ni las apuestas etc....Eso es el tipico alarmismo del cuñadismo charo.

De hecho,que recuerde solo una vez se ha planteado en españa prohibir un videojuego y fue con el CSGO.Los ofendiditos exigieron o retirar uno de sus bandos(la eta)o el juego de hispanistan por ofender a colectivos y a la misma españa.En la prensa podias leer que Valve habia sacado un juego donde podias militar en ETA y disparar a la policia.Ese es el nivel.

Con los progres hay mas seguridad.Casi toda censura, prohibición y obstaculos a los videjuegos en el mundo se dan en paises con gobiernos conservadores y nacionalistas.Garzonaitor como mucho va a prohibir o tasar la publicidad de apuestas y pagos virtuales de juegos on line.Lo demas es pastoreo a los colectivos que le auparon.


----------



## Romu (16 Feb 2022)

No han pillado unos mandos de consola en su vida y van en contra de los q si juegan. 
Que ridículos q son, no más viejovenes progres en el poder..... Son más casposos q Torrente


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Feb 2022)

Os acordáis como en Carmageddon daban más puntos por atropellar a una embarazada? que grandes los programadores

Molaría una versión actual y poder atropellar a progres, menas, macheteros, funcivagos etc


----------



## Javiser (16 Feb 2022)

En serio ¿Garzón va a dejar algún sector de la población sin tocar los cojones?


----------



## Cleonte (16 Feb 2022)

Romu dijo:


> No han pillado unos mandos de consola en su vida y van en contra de los q si juegan.
> Que ridículos q son, no más viejovenes progres en el poder..... Son más casposos q Torrente



Eso no lo tengo tan claro. No me sorprendería que este "informe" sea el resultado de horas y horas de funcionarias jugando al Fortnite en el ministerio de igualdad para matar el tiempo.


----------



## Gorkako (16 Feb 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Ponen casi un 50% de jugadoras. Supongo que habrán hecho trampas al solitario metiendo como gamer a toda persona que toque el candy crash o alguna mierda así.



Capaz son de considerar jugadora a todo el que usa un personaje femenino jajajaja


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (16 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



No, si a este paso van a acabar abriendo una sala para que las mujeres follen entre ellas todo lo que quieran o que traigan al hombre de su gusto para follar ahí sin preocupación, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Demi Grante (16 Feb 2022)

Así que han descubierto que en los juegos de tiros la gente no pide por favor ni da las gracias. Hay que sensibilizar a los gamer para cuando rebane cuellos con un cuchillo o lance bombazos a pelotones enemigos diga lo haga con perspectiva de género.

O mejor todavía, que Podemos financie un juego de costura o de batukqds solidarias. Pero que lo financien con su dinero, no con los fondos públicos.


----------



## Tercios (16 Feb 2022)

Parásitos.


----------



## Gorkako (16 Feb 2022)

Vamos a poner los números encima de la mesa y clasificar los juegos por el número de jugadores que se encuentra al día en cada uno (supongo que será el pico más alto)

*1. Fortnite: 12,3 millones
2. League of Legends – 8 millones
3. Crossfire: 8 millones*
4. Minecraft: 1,4 millones o más
5. Counter-Strike: GO – 1,2 millones
6. Dota 2 – 648 875
7. Valheim – 502 387
8. PUBG – 458,778
9. Apex Legends – 228,439
10. Grand Theft Auto V – 184 941 (solo Steam)

Solo para que os hagáis a la idea la copa del mundo del LoL tiene picos de 73 millones de personas viéndolo...


----------



## laresial (16 Feb 2022)

No creo ni que llegue al 5%, probablemente, entre el 1% y el 5% donde yo juego.
Y oye, yo encantado de que haya mujeres jugando, y si enseñan las tetas más, pero el sexo no es la cuestión cuando estás jugando...

No cabe un tonto más en el gobierno Feminista.


----------



## t_chip (16 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



-Buenos días doctor.

-buenos días. Dígame qué le pasa

-Pues que siento que tengo un comunista metido en mi cabeza, diciéndome al oído a todas horas lo que debo hacer. ?Es grave doctor?

-Podria serlo si no se actúa. Tómese un VOX 8.000.0000 de miligramos cada 4 años y estará usted a salvo

-???Y no puedo aprovechar una caja de PP 10 mg que tengo en casa a punto de caducar, doctor???

-!!Uy, ni se le ocurra. Ese medicamento es tóxico y ya no se vende. Si se lo toma, además de un comunista dándole el coñazo tendrá usted a un idiota con barbas aprobando por aclamación cualquier ocurrencia del comunista original!!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pluc (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos a ver, si la parejita de turno me intea la bot lane pues obviamente le diré a ese maricón de mierda que mande a fregar a su puto orco. Es lo normal.

Si el top o el mid no saben crear las condiciones para recibir un gankito, se les dice que son unos negros de mierda y todos tan amigos.

No veo nada de toxicidad


----------



## Esflinter (17 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Irene, ojalá un dia te violen 40 negros en África. Muerete ya, puta enferma. Nos das asco



El que da asco eres tu, puto tipejo tóxico, inutil y marginado


----------



## rejon (20 Feb 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ahora comprendo porque Irene Montero ha tardado tanto en hacer de Anita Saarkesian, necesitaba un caso mediático al que subirse y hacer la asociación, lo de Rociito con la *Violencia Vicaria* no le salió del todo bien, y el siguiente paso tenía que ser algo mucho mas creíble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo:

El jurado ha declarado culpable de asesinato a Adriana Carolina Ugueto, acusada de matar a su hija, Carolina, de 5 años, por asfixia, en la habitación de un hotel de Logroño, en enero de 2020.

No entrará en las estadísticas de violencia vicaría porque esta solo aplica al varón.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> El jurado ha declarado culpable de asesinato a Adriana Carolina Ugueto, acusada de matar a su hija, Carolina, de 5 años, por asfixia, en la habitación de un hotel de Logroño, en enero de 2020.
> 
> No entrará en las estadísticas de violencia vicaría porque esta solo aplica al varón.



Exacto, y por eso también eliminaron el Síndrome de Alienación Parental del Sistema Judicial.






El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental.


El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental. El Senado aprueba con modificaciones el Proyecto de Ley de protección integral a la infancia y la adolescencia frente a la violencia - Confilegal Esto es un atentado, no solo contra los Derechos Humanos, contra la Constitución, contra la...




www.burbuja.info





Es una guerra contra el hombre, sobretodo contra el hombre blanco y heterosexual, nos quieren robar a nuestros hijos, por eso indultaron a Juana Rivas y ahora quieren indultar a la líder de la asociación criminal de secuestro de menores y denúncias falsas sistemáticas, vinculados a Podemos, Infancia Libre.









168 organizaciones feministas piden el indulto "urgente" para María Sevilla, la expresidenta de Infancia Libre


La mujer, condenada a dos años y cuatro meses de cárcel por un delito de sustracción de menores, tiene diez días para entrar en la cárcel




www.eldiario.es













Organizaciones feministas piden un indulto “urgente” para María Sevilla, la expresidenta de Infancia Libre


La mujer, condenada a dos años y cuatro meses de cárcel por sustracción de menores, dispone de 10 días para ingresar en prisión. 168 colectivos apoyan que se le conceda la medida de gracia




elpais.com





Y todavía hay hombres, que no son dignos de este nombre, que no ven que el Estado nos ha declarado la Guerra, y se consideran a si mismos "Feminsitas".


----------



## chemarin (20 Feb 2022)

Pues tienen razón Montero y Garzón, cuando juego con espada o con arma de fuego, me llevo por delante todo lo que se menea, lo último que se me pasa por la cabeza es la gilipollez y la mentira de los progres, eso se lo dejo a los degenerados, que seguro los habrá.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...




Lo voy a decir clarito:

El 99'9% de las tías con las que he llegado a tener la mala fortuna de tenerlas en mi equipo en un juego competitivo, eran unas PUTAS sin habilidad que solo juegan a videojuegos para vestirse de PUTAS en los salones del manga-videojuegos.

Estoy hasta la polla de tenerlas en mi equipo del LOL jugando únicamente en BOT (no tienen ovarios de jugar en otra posición). Las más lamentables juegan de support y las que van con el maricona pagafantas de turno, juegan ella de ADC y él de Support.

NI UNA que haga las cosas en condiciones. No saben jugar, no saben cuándo meterse en las team fights ; no saben cuándo retirarse. A las primeras de cambio ya están fedeando y cuando les llamas la atención se ponen "nerviosas, se quejan y ya desaparecen totalmente y las ves morir absurdamente por el mapa.

Me las puedo imaginar tocando el teclado como si estuviera al rojo vivo y diciendo "ay, ay, ayyyy! ahora qué hago?! ayyy que me matan ayyyy"

No todas las clasificatorias que pierdo, tengo mujeres en el equipo; pero en cuanto hay una, es partida perdida irremediablemente.

En otros juegos, intentan hacer alguna cosa, pero como no tienen capacidades, se ponen nerviosas y se desconectan.

Y, sí, les insulto y les llamo zorras de mierda. Igual que a los bastardos que me hacen perder les llamo hijos de puta. Pero el ratio de jugadores de mierda que son mujeres, es inmensamente alto.

Las mujeres en los videojuegos competitivos deberían quedarse en partidas normales y no en ranked; si quieren jugar a calientapollas en Twitch, al menos que no jodan a los demás.


----------



## ediedee (3 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



Noticia de okdiario, medio de manipulación, como sea igual que lo de las vacas tremendo puto invento os tenéis que haber pegado.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (3 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Noticia de okdiario, medio de manipulación, como sea igual que lo de las vacas tremendo puto invento os tenéis que haber pegado.



Mejor nos creemos el telediario de la 1, no te jode.


----------



## ediedee (3 Abr 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Mejor nos creemos el telediario de la 1, no te jode.



Sarna con gusto no pica, no te estoy diciendo a quien creer, estoy diciendo que okdiario tiene el rigor periodístico de una piedra. Allá tú si te quieres tragar tus mentiras, que te aproveche.


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Abr 2022)

Inventarse un problema, hacer un diagnóstico erroneo, aplicar remedios equivocados.


----------



## Culozilla (4 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Sarna con gusto no pica, no te estoy diciendo a quien creer, estoy diciendo que okdiario tiene el rigor periodístico de una piedra. Allá tú si te quieres tragar tus mentiras, que te aproveche.



Esa es otra. Rigor cero Y probablemente sea un bulo o una manipulación cutre del vieGo ese de las patillas.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Rovusthiano (4 Abr 2022)

Acaban de insultar a la mitad de sus votantes, la otra mitad son las feminazis. Me sé de una que va a tener que volver a la caja.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (5 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Sarna con gusto no pica, no te estoy diciendo a quien creer, estoy diciendo que okdiario tiene el rigor periodístico de una piedra. Allá tú si te quieres tragar tus mentiras, que te aproveche.



Yo tengo criterio y se discernir la verdad de la mentira. Y a ti se te ve el plumero.


----------



## ediedee (5 Abr 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Yo tengo criterio y se discernir la verdad de la mentira. Y a ti se te ve el plumero.



Y a ti el retraso, todo el mundo es susceptible de ser engañado, creer lo contrario es de tonto redomado además de pedante.


----------



## Pluc (5 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo voy a decir clarito:
> 
> El 99'9% de las tías con las que he llegado a tener la mala fortuna de tenerlas en mi equipo en un juego competitivo, eran unas PUTAS sin habilidad que solo juegan a videojuegos para vestirse de PUTAS en los salones del manga-videojuegos.
> 
> ...



Burbuja eSports


----------



## reconvertido (5 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Irene Montero y Alberto Garzón contra los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia contra mujeres"
> 
> 
> Los Ministerios de Igualdad y Consumo la toman contra los jugadores de videojuegos, los gamers: "Son tóxicos e insensibles a la violencia".
> ...



Que la gente se exprese libremente les molesta.
A eso lo llaman "toxicidad".


----------



## Ratona001 (5 Abr 2022)

Pues menudo vicio al Ghost of Tsushima el finde tú


----------



## Culozilla (5 Abr 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Burbuja eSports



Algunos no somos pacos


----------



## OvEr0n (5 Abr 2022)

Está claro que el target de podemos ha decidido centrarse en los enfermos mentales.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (5 Abr 2022)

ROJOS ROJEANDO NIHIL SUB SOLE NOVUM


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Abr 2022)

Pero no decían que la.mitad.de.los "gamers" eran mujeres? (dato totalmente falso).

A ver si se aclaran.









Las chicas ya son el 43% de los jugadores de videojuegos, un 19% más que hace dos años


Se acabaron lo estereotipos. A ellas también les gustan los videjuegos y cada vez más. Las chicas ya son el 43% de los jugadores de videojuegos. En...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ediedee (5 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo voy a decir clarito:
> 
> El 99'9% de las tías con las que he llegado a tener la mala fortuna de tenerlas en mi equipo en un juego competitivo, eran unas PUTAS sin habilidad que solo juegan a videojuegos para vestirse de PUTAS en los salones del manga-videojuegos.
> 
> ...



Puto friki tu comentario huele a paja reseca y a no haberte dado una ducha desde hace un mes.


----------



## Larata (5 Abr 2022)

Si se pasan por el dota igual les explota el cerebro


----------



## Culozilla (5 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Puto friki tu comentario huele a paja reseca y a no haberte dado una ducha desde hace un mes.



Tienes una perspectiva muy extraña. Ya me explicarás por qué deduces eso de mi comentario.


----------



## ediedee (5 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tienes una perspectiva muy extraña. Ya me explicarás por qué deduces eso de mi comentario.



Perspectiva extraña la mía, calificando de putas a las mujeres que juegan en ti equipo, jajajajaja habrás visto tu alguna mujer en tu vida, has jugado como mínimo con 10000 mujeres diferentes y solo 1 no era una puta que jugaba para vestirse como una puta en un salón de manga, jajajajaja eres un puto pajero mentiroso, resentido con el sexo femenino porque ni te miran. Lo que sufrirá tu madre lavandote los calzoncillos.


----------



## Culozilla (5 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Perspectiva extraña la mía, calificando de putas a las mujeres que juegan en ti equipo, jajajajaja habrás visto tu alguna mujer en tu vida, has jugado como mínimo con 10000 mujeres diferentes y solo 1 no era una puta que jugaba para vestirse como una puta en un salón de manga, jajajajaja eres un puto pajero mentiroso, resentido con el sexo femenino porque ni te miran. Lo que sufrirá tu madre lavandote los calzoncillos.



Proyectas, hamijo XD

Padre y marido. Llevo con la que es mi mujer casi 20 años y tengo 41.

Es gracioso ver como alguien que va inventándose la vida de gente que no conoce en internet va llamando "friki"
a los demás XD

Siento decirte que si esperabas ofenderme lo tienes difícil.

Esta noche abraza muy muy fuerte a tu almohada-waifu.


----------



## ediedee (5 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Proyectas, hamijo XD
> 
> Padre y marido. Llevo con la que es mi mujer casi 20 años y tengo 41.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajaja y tu mujer e hijo o hijos saben las mierdas de cerdo que escribes desde el anonimato en un foro? Seguro que no, serás un castrado de mierda al que soltar patujadas y mierda aquí es la única salida que le queda.


----------



## juster (5 Abr 2022)

NO SOY GAMER PERO SOY INSENSIBLE A PERROS PERRAS PERRES COMUNISTAS !!!!


----------



## Culozilla (5 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajaja y tu mujer e hijo o hijos saben las mierdas de cerdo que escribes desde el anonimato en un foro? Seguro que no, serás un castrado de mierda al que soltar patujadas y mierda aquí es la única salida que le queda.



¿Por qué sigues insistiendo? ¿No ves que estás quedando como un subnormal?


----------



## ediedee (6 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Por qué sigues insistiendo? ¿No ves que estás quedando como un subnormal?



Es verdad, ya para subnormal estás tú.


----------



## Romu (6 Abr 2022)

Que mal les está sentando a estos dos viejunos tener cartera ministerial.
Cada vez que hablan sube el pan?


----------



## Smoker (6 Abr 2022)

A gastar que paga la UE


----------



## Masateo (6 Abr 2022)

Joder, si según el gráfico ese hay más o menos las mismas jugadoras que jugadores. ¿De qué se quejan?

En mi época no se acercaba una tía a un ordenador o videoconsola ni de casualidad. Las madres pa pasarle un trapo.


----------



## Decipher (6 Abr 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> Joder, si según el gráfico ese hay más o menos las mismas jugadoras que jugadores. ¿De qué se quejan?
> 
> En mi época no se acercaba una tía a un ordenador o videoconsola ni de casualidad. Las madres pa pasarle un trapo.



Ni ahora tampoco, el gráfico es de hace años y cuanta a toda persona que haya jugado una vez aunque fuese al Tetris hace veinte años como "jugadora".


----------



## Culozilla (6 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Es verdad, ya para subnormal estás tú.



Hombre, prefiero ser subnormal a ser como tú. Se folla más.


----------



## ediedee (6 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hombre, prefiero ser subnormal a ser como tú. Se folla más.



Jajajajajajajaja, si por lo mones una vez en tu vida.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja, si por lo mones una vez en tu vida.



Ok boomer. ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Te interesa pensar que soy lo peor para creerte el bueno de la película.

Además, no sé por qué debería importarme que pensaras que soy un incel o algo así? Si te hace ilusión... XD


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (7 Abr 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Y a ti el retraso, todo el mundo es susceptible de ser engañado, creer lo contrario es de tonto redomado además de pedante.



Que si atontao. Vete al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## ediedee (7 Abr 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Que si atontao. Vete al ignore de cabeza.



Esperando estoy.


----------



## medion_no (7 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres me tocan los cojones, algunas literalmente pero la inmesa mayoria figuradamente.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Abr 2022)

Irene Montero y Monica Garcia son el peor enemigo que pueda tener lo que se considera "izquierda" en España. Cada vez que abren la boca estas putas payasas es para regarles votos al judio escopetero gitanotorero o al narcocacique gallego.

Un enemigo que ataca desde dentro es el peor enemigo posible.


----------



## mouse child (11 Abr 2022)

En el lol las tías en general, son bastante tóxicas.


----------



## Chino Negro (11 Abr 2022)

Si una tía me estuviese chupando la polla mientras juego entonces no sería tan tóxico en el LOL con Yasuo.


----------



## mouse child (11 Abr 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Si una tía me estuviese chupando la polla mientras juego entonces no sería tan tóxico en el LOL con Yasuo.



Resulta complicado que juegues bien con yasuo mientras te la chupan XD


----------



## Chino Negro (11 Abr 2022)

mouse child dijo:


> Resulta complicado que juegues bien con yasuo mientras te la chupan XD



Si porque están sacando brillo a la katana y si es japonesa ya sería dios


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Abr 2022)

Mejor, cuantos más enemigos imaginarios se busquen, más evidencian su insignificancia.


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Abr 2022)

Hace mucho tiempo Podemos era el partido del voto joven.

Craso error, bajo mi punto de vista, en un país de viejos. Si estuviésemos en 1977, habría sido buena estrategia.

Pues bien, ahora no quieren ser ni el partido del voto joven. Ahora se dedican a insultar a sus votantes potenciales. Al final sólo les van a acabar votando cuatro travestis y 5 ó 6 feminazis extremas (unas pocas sólo, porque el resto de feminazos está en guerra con los travestis).


----------



## Manufacturer (11 Abr 2022)

20000 millones de euros bien gastados.
3.327.720.000.000 Pesetas


----------

